# I was banned for reporting spam.



## dmmagicwasbanned (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey, DM Magic here. I reported some spam this morning and was banned. I got the following message:

You have been banned for the following reason:
Easy Spam Cleanup


Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## DM Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm back!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah, you said on Facebook. 

Ban is lifted now. I hit the spam cleanup button on the post report instead of the reported post. Completely my fault! Sorry!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh, hell. And I wiped out your posts...


----------



## DM Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

(double post)


----------



## DM Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

What is the process for restoring the posts?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm really sorry - there isn't one. I've actually deleted them. It was completely my mistake - I meant to delete the posts belonging to the spammer. 

I don't know what to say. I'm sorry. I can't undo it.


----------



## DM Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

Holy crap. That was 15 years of posts.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2016)

I know. I'm really sorry.

I can give you the post count back, but not the actual posts.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2016)

What I will do is see if just your posts can be extracted from a backup and imported. I don't know if that's possible, but I'll find out.


----------



## DM Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

I can't respond to your private message until I have five posts. This should be five. I think.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2016)

DM Magic said:


> I can't respond to your private message until I have five posts.




You have five now!


----------



## DM Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

Morrus said:


> What I will do is see if just your posts can be extracted from a backup and imported. I don't know if that's possible, but I'll find out.




Man, if that were possible, that would be frigging fantastic. If not, I understand.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2016)

You're a victim of the Law of Unintended Consequences.  There's a new button that speeds up the spambanning process, which makes combatting those swarms of spammers a lot easier.

But it is a bit like using an H-Bomb.  It nukes everything, and unlike the old process, not only are there fewer safeguards, it seems as if "Undo" isn't an option.  Hope the technical aces here can figure something out!


----------

